# Canon Collectors, Advance Readers



## ewskopec (May 11, 2011)

I am finishing a short book on collecting Canon manual focus SLRs, lenses, and accessories. At just over 130 pages, the book includes chapters summarizing Canon bodies, lenses, and accessories, third party lenses and collection management as well as inspecting, grading, and cleaning Canon gear.
Several experienced collectors have done the fact checking for me  and the manuscript will go to my publisher by the middle of June. In the mean time, I've produced a limited number of advance copy PDFs for interested readers. If you have the time and inclination, I will be pleased to send you a free copy in return for a quick proof reading. 
Please email me at ewskopec@yahoo.com if you are interested.
Cordially,
Eric


----------



## Mitica100 (May 12, 2011)

Just one question:

What do you have to cover in your book that was not covered already by Peter Dechert's "Canon Rangefinder Cameras 1933-1968 and Bob Shell's "Canon Compendium"? I'm just very curious.

If you want to send a copy for proof-reading, you can e-mail it to me. I'll be happy to help.

And the price??

(I lied, two questions...LOL)


----------

